# Coming back to Warhammer



## dreadmad (Apr 5, 2015)

I last played Warhammer around 2011 and I recently considered getting back into it, I have the majority of a Warriors of Chaos army so that's where I'd likely head. However since I last played things have changed drastically and I have no idea where to start.

Can anyone fill me in what has changed with Warhammer and/or Warriors of Chaos in particular?

Thanks.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, uh... while you've been gone, Archaon blew up the Old World.

Literally. The End Times are a helluva campaign. I'd say... wait until 9th Edition drops to see what's going on, now.

Oh, and welcome to the forum! Sorry for the somewhat jarring update.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I know right!!! Boom. Gone. However, probably most exiting part of the Warhammer World for a long time.


----------

